# Garrett gt28rs compared to stock rb20det turbo



## mikeprojectrb (Nov 16, 2003)

hi,  
will the gt28rs be faster spooling? Will it make about the same power compareing same psi's. Garrett says they handle 350 hp for motors up to 2.2 liters. How dose this comepared to the rb20det's t-28? Thanks
http://www.atpturbo.com/Merchant2/m...OD&Product_Code=GRT-TBO-004&Category_Code=GRT 
link to gt28rs


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

On what engine? the RB20?
Stock RB20 turbo is shit. GTRS is a lot bigger and better.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

Joel said:


> Stock RB20 turbo is shit.


poor opium


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Yep its a ceramic jobby......sorry....get a RB30ET turbo on it


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

vsp3c said:


> poor opium



hahaha.. I knew this going in man! new turbo won't be that far off.. * I hope.


----------

